# Police Shootout Compilation (video)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Police Shootout Compilation (video)*

(www.youtube.com) 
Several police shoot out videos compiled into one.

These are the ones that all officers dread. Stay Safe out there!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yes stay safe


----------

